
Tinder’s Move to Kubernetes - ra7
https://medium.com/@tinder.engineering/tinders-move-to-kubernetes-cda2a6372f44
======
ramon
Nice, I liked the 1000 nodes! Claps and nice to hear working well at this
scale.

